# CSM Chosen in 6TH say good bye to hordes and monsterous creatures.



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't want to spoil to much for those still adapting to this edition, but something tells me that a unit of chaos chosen with 5 flamers and everyone packing melta bombs will cause more then one nid player to rage. Just last game my 10 man unit killed a 10 man genstealer squad before it even reached combat (Overwatch), and killed a carnifex in a single turn of CC.....times are good for Luke's chosen sons.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Interesting... I should perhaps fly back across the earth to where I've left my Chaos army, dust off my chosen and then bring them back into batte!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Never been a better time to do so......best hurry before GW realizes how bad they shit the bed and take chosen down a notch in the next CSM codex, which is supposed to be coming out at the end of this year.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Don't want to spoil to much for those still adapting to this edition, but something tells me that a unit of chaos chosen with 5 flamers and everyone packing melta bombs will cause more then one nid player to rage. Just last game my 10 man unit killed a 10 man genstealer squad before it even reached combat (Overwatch), and killed a carnifex in a single turn of CC.....times are good for Luke's chosen sons.


They're honestly that good?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, five flamers on overwatch means 5D3 hits for the charging unit ... that can be nasty.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

And who doesn't like 10 str 8 ap 1 close combat attacks for 50pts against MC's and vehicles. I know I am a fan are you?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> Well, five flamers on overwatch means 5D3 hits for the charging unit ... that can be nasty.





LukeValantine said:


> And who doesn't like 10 str 8 ap 1 close combat attacks for 50pts against MC's and vehicles. I know I am a fan are you?


Yes, I am a fan. Guess who needs some more Flamer Marines? :so_happy:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I am sure you can find some laying around I personally still have 10-12 on sprue that I never used. Also that 5D3 flamer hits stands a good chance of killing a marine or two even if you only roll 7-8 hits.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm hope I have around 4-5 Flamer dudes lying around somewhere. Gives me the incentive to buy another Chaos Marine box as well honestly, I could use the spare Bolter guys and the other weapons.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I think this picture sums up of what we now think of chaos chosen:


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

we now have a new fish of fury...

wait, you can give meltabombs to the entire squad?


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

at like 5pts per model. Don't forget, they're also cumbersome or whatever - so yeah, I1 against those MC's.


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

You'd be better off using the kraks at normal int and save some points, but yes chosen are good plus they can infiltrate with there transport if you want.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

and then ally kairos fateweaver and re-roll their saves!!


----------



## bixeightysix (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't see why everyone thought they were shit before. They were better than termicide, imho. Now they are just sick. Glad something I actually played before...now got a buff. :biggrin:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

They weren't shit but flamers and melta bomb chosen kind where.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

bixeightysix said:


> I don't see why everyone thought they were shit before. They were better than termicide, imho. Now they are just sick. Glad something I actually played before...now got a buff. :biggrin:


Everyone thought they were shit because they came in at 3 more points per model than an ordinary chaos marine, which meant they were more expensive than vanilla marines and came with not even a champion. Yes, they have nice weapon options but you gotta _pay_ for all of them, and they aren't cheap. Especially compared to loyalist equivalents, who all seem to get discounts on the ground of being special.

In a squad of 5 the extra point model might not seem that much, but start to field 10 and begin upgrading and you'll see termies won't be all that expensive by comparison.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

The reason they were "crap" previously is that they are the elite version of chaos space marines but unlike any of their loyalist counterparts, do not receive a bonus attack on their basic profile.

More expensive, but a unit of chosen with plasmaguns can infiltrate for an almost guaranteed wrecked vehicle if you look like you're getting first turn. And since you're able to infiltrate inside a dedicated transport now you have a good chance of finding side armor where it matters.

And obviously with the nerf to power weapons re: terminators, bringing more plasma / AP2 type weapons may become more prevelant for armies like chaos since they lack the ability to effectively torrent with mass firepower. the volume of plasma fire is also effective against most all MC's due to a general lack of invulnerable save.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

I could do it cheaper . As an IG player, simply deck out a veteran squad with 3 flamers and give em the demolitions doctrine, so meltabombs on the house (and a demo charge too), only downside is i get shite stats, and . Great that hordes can be dealt with better in this edition with other units than purifier spam (or Pieplate spam) in one or two turns.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

can someone give me a page number for info on the flamers being used on overwatch, as i cant seem to find it in the rule book, and from what i've read so far, templete weapons cant be used on overwatch, so a page reference would be welcome.

Edit: never mind, just found the info.
well after reading that, as well as chosen being good again, Ork Burner boys should fun on overwatch now, Hmmm a mob of 15 burner boyz on overwatch, BBQ anyone?


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

fynn said:


> can someone give me a page number for info on the flamers being used on overwatch, as i cant seem to find it in the rule book, and from what i've read so far, templete weapons cant be used on overwatch, so a page reference would be welcome.
> 
> Edit: never mind, just found the info.
> well after reading that, as well as chosen being good again, Ork Burner boys should fun on overwatch now, Hmmm a mob of 15 burner boyz on overwatch, BBQ anyone?


Burna boys still die to bolters.

Anyway, chosen: I still like the 5 plasma chosen (which I used in other editions), as they are good against heavy infantry and light vehicles alike. Not entirely sure they are worth the extra cost for the single plasmagun (or flamer) over havocs, but still. With the uncertainty of the new codex on the horizon, it will be interesting to see if any of this remains intact.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Antonius said:


> I could do it cheaper . As an IG player, simply deck out a veteran squad with 3 flamers and give em the demolitions doctrine, so meltabombs on the house (and a demo charge too), only downside is i get shite stats, and . Great that hordes can be dealt with better in this edition with other units than purifier spam (or Pieplate spam) in one or two turns.


You are cheaper but you lack a couple of things over the chosen:
1) infiltrate
2) a cheap ride
3) can't snap fire or overwatch the demo charge
4) as mentioned survivability
5) only 3 flamers, chosen can bring 5

However you do have a couple things over the chosen:
1) cheaper
2) scoring


Assuming you infiltrate well, the unit of 5 chosen (w/ rhino...) should be able to land approx 25 flamer hits (assume 3 hits per flamer in your shooting phase and an average of 2 overwatch hits per model) prior to being charged... I'm not certain this is a great use of chose, as your 150pt unit can expect to kill 16 gants or 12 boys before getting torrented into oblivion...


----------

